# GenieGO



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry if I'm in the wrong section but I need some advice on equipment. Before I ever got a swm 16 I believe it is I had always bought HD DVR's. So right now I have 5 HD DVR's and I standard HD box. I also have the cinema package. Everything is on my home network. I have never looked into the Genie before but was wonder how can you watch shows on your phone or tablets that are recorded on your home DVR's and I'm guessing the genie is the way to do it? I checked my account and I'm due to receive a new receiver now for no cost so I need advice on what to get. Whats the difference between the genie and the mini genie? Would I jus need the reg genie to replace my den HD Dvr? 

Thanks in advance!

Now thinking back I think I remember hearing a coworker saying she was getting a genie then all u would need is a mini genie in every room? Would it help me any of I jus had a reg genie in my den and still have all my HD dvrs everywhere else?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Accordlayingkit said:


> but was wonder how can you watch shows on your phone or tablets that are recorded on your home DVR's


In order to watch your recorded shows on your mobile devices all you need is a GenieGO. a GenieGo does not require a Genie, all you need is an HDDVR

I would get a Genie if one is offered, but inn your case, I would not get any minis


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

peds48 said:


> In order to watch your recorded shows on your mobile devices all you need is a GenieGO. a GenieGo does not require a Genie, all you need is an HDDVR
> 
> I would get a Genie if one is offered, but inn your case, I would not get any minis


ok cool thanks Alot.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

After doing some talking to directv this morning I need up getting a Genie for free to replace my only HD receiver that wasent a dvr. They said I could get up to 3 genie minis for free as well but since all my HD receivers are dvrs I tried to get them to throw in a Genie Go since I have no need for the genie minis. They wouldn't give it free but what they did do was take $50 off the price of the GenieGO which was $99, they gave me $10/month for 6 months + they gave me $20 off for customer appreciation! So with all that I still come out to to good $30 or so.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

Now after reading all the reviews for the GenieGO app on the Android play store it doesn't sound too promising lol


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

For most of us, GenieGo is fine.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

texasbrit said:


> For most of us, GenieGo is fine.


Good! That's what I wanna hear... hopefully it'll be good for me as well


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This thread didn't really have anything to do with SWiM, so it's been moved here.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Accordlayingkit said:


> Good! That's what I wanna hear... hopefully it'll be good for me as well


Your phone isn't rooted is it?


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> Your phone isn't rooted is it?


Naw, but i read where some where have issues with rooted tablets saying it wouldn't work


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Accordlayingkit said:


> Naw, but i read where some where have issues with rooted tablets saying it wouldn't work


Correct. GenieGo does not work with Rooted or jailbroken Smartphones


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

GenieGo is awesome! We recorded the Seahawks game so that when we were in Cancun, we could watch it on our laptop just a few minutes behind live. And we took a bunch of shows on the road with us!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Supramom2000 said:


> GenieGo is awesome! We recorded the Seahawks game so that when we were in Cancun, we could watch it on our laptop just a few minutes behind live. And we took a bunch of shows on the road with us!


INdeed!

For any of us travelers....GenieGo is a must have to take all those enjoyable recordings with us, and not be a slave to an Internet connection.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> GenieGo is awesome! We recorded the Seahawks game so that when we were in Cancun, we could watch it on our laptop just a few minutes behind live.


Ya. in case a show hadn't aired before I left home, or I forgot to transcode something already recorded, I really appreciated GenieGo's ability to stream recorded content. I got best results with a steady 1mbps connection away from home. You need at least 1-2 mbps upload capability from home.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

And I noticed on the latest version of DAFI that a live stream (delayed) from your DVR doesn't restart at the beginning if it gets interrupted. It restarts pretty much where it left off.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's good to know. Thanks, Dennis. 

PS. Out of respect to the creator of the app, I refrain from using the acronym... (he's confirmed to me he doesn't like it.)


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> That's good to know. Thanks, Dennis.
> 
> PS. Out of respect to the creator of the app, I refrain from using the acronym... (he's confirmed to me he doesn't like it.)


What can you do on this mystery app?? Does the DAFI stand for directv app for Ipad!?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Accordlayingkit said:


> What can you do on this mystery app??


I assume you're asking about the Directv App for iPad (DAFI) . . . it integrates with GenieGo and the live streaming channels, has a good Sports module and several others (favorites, TV Shows, Movies and more) that pretty much covers what you can do from DVRs and DirecTV on an iPad.

I'm sure there's an overview at Directv.com. I use it to schedule recordings to any DVR and somewhat of a personal Picture in a Picture. . . I can watch a football game or whatever without interrupting what's on on the main TV.

Or download hours of programs to carry with us when we travel. While they 'expire' every 30 days, I have about 30 hours of movies, concerts, documentaries that I take with us when we travel.

In addition, there's Out of Home (OOH) streaming. Anything recorded on your DVRs or a current recording can be streamed if you have sufficient bandwidth at your location (and home upstream).


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

dennisj00 said:


> I assume you're asking about the Directv App for iPad (DAFI) . . . it integrates with GenieGo and the live streaming channels, has a good Sports module and several others (favorites, TV Shows, Movies and more) that pretty much covers what you can do from DVRs and DirecTV on an iPad.
> 
> I'm sure there's an overview at Directv.com. I use it to schedule recordings to any DVR and somewhat of a personal Picture in a Picture. . . I can watch a football game or whatever without interrupting what's on on the main TV.
> 
> ...


gotcha! thanks for explaining that for me. yea I use the directv app on my note 3 and our iPads. Sometimes live stream wwhen the kids have the cartoons on. I wish u could live stream everything that u get on the reg boxes. Now next week when I get the GenieGO, I gotta figure out how to do everything you can do with that.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you start a recording, you can then stream from it, IIRC! 

Enjoy.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> If you start a recording, you can then stream from it, IIRC!
> 
> Enjoy.


Yes, that's a "trick" I've used, mostly when I want to watch my local news. That is, I schedule the recording and then use the GG to stream.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

so I could be at work and open up my directv app and start recording something... then fire up my GenieGo app on my Galaxy Note 3 and start streaming what I had jus set to record from my directv app??


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Accordlayingkit said:


> so I could be at work and open up my directv app and start recording something... then fire up my GenieGo app on my Galaxy Note 3 and start streaming what I had jus set to record from my directv app??


Correct, but there are some restrictions.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Correct, but there are some restrictions.


Care to speak on some of the restrictions you've ran across?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Not at work!!!!!!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

Why not at work!? lol Was just a sscenario


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just funning'. Aint' my biz no how.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Accordlayingkit said:


> Care to speak on some of the restrictions you've ran across?


PPV, VOD, special subscriptions, etc....


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Just funning'. Aint' my biz no how.


Haha



peds48 said:


> PPV, VOD, special subscriptions, etc....


Gotcha


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

OK so I watched a video on the GenieGO and what I understand is if your on the same network as your dvrs then the GenieGO app will show all your shows that's on the dvrs where you can watch now or choose to download them to your device. The guy in the video said there other configuration to let you be away from home and not in your network and still do the watch now option. If not then I guess u really gotta prepare and download at home before u go anywhere? 

Next question since I have no android device and when I go to download to device, will it let me download to my microsd card instead of the phone?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, from OOH (Out of Home), you can watch anything recorded on your DVRs. You can't live stream from your Guide, just watch from your Lists. As I mentioned earlier, we set up the Seahawks to record while we were away on vacation, just in case the hotel did not have the game. They didn't, so as soon as game time arrived, we went to the GenieGo app and clicked on the recording in progress from the List. We watched the whole Seahawk game about 1 minute behind live from my laptop.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Accordlayingkit said:


> OK so I watched a video on the GenieGO and what I understand is if your on the same network as your dvrs then the GenieGO app will show all your shows that's on the dvrs where you can watch now or choose to download them to your device. The guy in the video said there other configuration to let you be away from home and not in your network and still do the watch now option. If not then I guess u really gotta prepare and download at home before u go anywhere?
> 
> Next question since I have no android device and when I go to download to device, will it let me download to my microsd card instead of the phone?


If you set up OOH (Out Out of Home) access in your GenieGo, you can stream all of your DVRs shows while on the Go. iOS devices only stream on WiFi, Android devices stream on cellular and WiFi


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

OK cool thank you both for that! The video review I watch was from 2013 so maybe the OOH won't available yet or that's what the person was referring to.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Accordlayingkit said:


> OK cool thank you both for that! The video review I watch was from 2013 so maybe the OOH won't available yet or that's what the person was referring to.


Correct, IIRC, OOH started this year


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

gotcha


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

So no fast forwarding through commercials while OOH?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Accordlayingkit said:


> So no fast forwarding through commercials while OOH?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Accordlayingkit said:


> So no fast forwarding through commercials while OOH?


Maybe. I've noticed with GG2 and the native iphone app on my iPad, I can get one 30 sec skip to work clean.
Assuming the internet connection is good and streaming is fine, after a few minutes it does build up some type of 30 sec buffer.
I can 30 sec skip 1x cleanly and sometimes the 2nd one in a row takes about 10 secs. But that's it.

After a few more minutes of streaming I can repeat the above at the next commercial break.

But this is GG2, not the original one.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Accordlayingkit said:


> so I could be at work and open up my directv app and start recording something... then fire up my GenieGo app on my Galaxy Note 3 and start streaming what I had jus set to record from my directv app??


Another point with Android devices. Not all tablets / phones / OS versions are supported completely and I don't think there's a complete list anywhere with details.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Accordlayingkit said:


> So no fast forwarding through commercials while OOH?


You can fast forward, but the show has to be over first. So if you are trying to watch something that is still recording, you cannot fast forward.

You can save to the sd card on android, but it requires a work around if you have jelly bean or higher. I don't remember the details, but it was posted here.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

OK thanks you all


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

any benefit to having my genie in my den if I have dvrs everywhere else? Thinking bout putting it in my office where I have a drink and my router. Don't really wanna move the dvr in my den because it's kinda a pain to move the way I have my setup in my den? So I'm thinking of putting the genie in my office with my GenieGo go and take my dvr from office and replace the standard HD n my garage. That sound OK?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

You can put your Genie wherever you want! But if you are using it for bridging internet to all your other receivers, it has to be near your router or set to wireless. You don't have to use the Genie for bridging, it just cuts down on the number of parts if you do.

I've had mine next to my router as a bridge and in my family room with a CCK for internet. Both work great!


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

OK cool thanks


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Accordlayingkit said:


> OK cool thanks


Make sure you only move the box, leave the power inserter where it is now.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

yea that's what I did


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

OK last question so if I already have the deca or whatever hooked up to my router which shares my receivers throughout already and I have only 1 port left on my router and I'm putting my genie right next to the router I need to be using the last port in my router for the GenieGO correct and using my genie to connect Wirelessly?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Accordlayingkit said:


> yea that's what I did


Excellent.
You might be surprised how many people move the power inserter and then have a heck of a time trying to fix the mess they made.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

Dang installer had to leave to go get the GenieGO cause he had no idea what it was and he was telling me the genie should be hooked up via ethernet.. hmm this is gonna be fun explaining to him to hook GenieGO up ethernet and genie via Wireless


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

@jimmie57 yup I'm super anal about wires as I have everything fished through the walls and boxs hidden with all remotes in RF . Haha I'm jus weird like that I guess. So yea I was pretty confident all the power plugs were the same


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Accordlayingkit said:


> Dang installer had to leave to go get the GenieGO cause he had no idea what it was and he was telling me the genie should be hooked up via ethernet.. hmm this is gonna be fun explaining to him to hook GenieGO up ethernet and genie via Wireless


if you hook up the GG2 with ethernet and coax, it will bridge the network for your other receivers as your Genie would do

plus having the GG2 hooked up with ethernet and coax will provide the fastest transcoding and downloading possible


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

cool thanks yea that's how it went down.... ethernet and coax


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Accordlayingkit said:


> Dang installer had to leave to go get the GenieGO cause he had no idea what it was and he was telling me the genie should be hooked up via ethernet.. hmm this is gonna be fun explaining to him to hook GenieGO up ethernet and genie via Wireless


No. Do not do two Internet connections. If the GG is connected via ethernet do not use the Genie wireless.

Its one or the other.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Accordlayingkit said:


> OK last question so if I already have the deca or whatever hooked up to my router


And if you are using your GG2 as a bridge, you need to remove the BroadBand DECA as well


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

This is my experience only, but when I used the WiFi feature to connect my Genie/DIRECTV system to the internet, I had a lot of issues with one of my receivers constantly falling off and coming back on to the GenieGO. YMMV, but the fix was connecting the Genie via ethernet.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

OK so I created my 2 Ports 8082/8083 for port forwarding for out of home use. Now when I test that am I supposed to open the GenieGO app on my home network and test or run the test off my home network?

I may have to restart router to let it boot back up with the 2 added port fwds. I tried on my phone on my network and on Verizon network for the out of access test and they both said failed


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

you should be able to test using the app in home network, in the PC app go to the settings and at the bottom it should show if your router is allowing access or not


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

prushing said:


> you should be able to test using the app in home network, in the PC app go to the settings and at the bottom it should show if your router is allowing access or not


Yea I logged into my router via domain where u would put your www. I created the GenieGO Port 1 8082 then GenieGO Port 2 8083 like it stats in the instructions. In my router I also added my GenieGo with the same ip address that all my devices are saying my GenieGo is.. correct Mac address and create ports number are showing as port forwarding is already checked. I get a failed test on tthe devices on my home network and even on my Verizon Note 3 service. When open the pc GenieGO app and check it it says out of home access is not setup and basically wants me to do everything within the GenieGO pc app as I just did while being logged in my router. Not sure what else to try to get the out of home access to work


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

try the PC as I think it can try to automatically set it up, it didn't work for me the first time, but after I opened the ports, I ran it again and it said it set it up correctly


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Accordlayingkit said:


> Yea I logged into my router via domain where u would put your www. I created the GenieGO Port 1 8082 then GenieGO Port 2 8083 like it stats in the instructions. In my router I also added my GenieGo with the same ip address that all my devices are saying my GenieGo is.. correct Mac address and create ports number are showing as port forwarding is already checked. I get a failed test on tthe devices on my home network and even on my Verizon Note 3 service. When open the pc GenieGO app and check it it says out of home access is not setup and basically wants me to do everything within the GenieGO pc app as I just did while being logged in my router. Not sure what else to try to get the out of home access to work


What is upstream of your router? Some DSL modems / gateways have to port forward to your router IP or set it in Bridge (transparent) mode.


----------



## Accordlayingkit (Feb 28, 2011)

well I have a Cisco access point installed also. When we had our little girl a couple years ago we bought the WiFi baby 3g camera for over my girls crib. We still use it and it's ported also so me and the wife can view on our ip address cam apps. The IT guy for that company helped me hook it up and basically did the port fwding work for me. Had to do access point cause signal sucked with jus my netgear router. Maybe I need to log into the Cisco access point as well and do something? I can but not sure what I need to be looking for


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Accordlayingkit said:


> well I have a Cisco access point installed also. When we had our little girl a couple years ago we bought the WiFi baby 3g camera for over my girls crib. We still use it and it's ported also so me and the wife can view on our ip address cam apps. The IT guy for that company helped me hook it up and basically did the port fwding work for me. Had to do access point cause signal sucked with jus my netgear router. Maybe I need to log into the Cisco access point as well and do something? I can but not sure what I need to be looking for


Access Point or Bridge? See if the Cisco has a port forwarding page. If it does, forward from the router to Cisco IP and then in the Cisco to your GG.

The location of GG is pretty flexible. It's pretty much a black box and other than the status light, doesn't really matter where it's located. I'd move it to a coax connection (or coax to powered DECA) and get it off the wireless or any switch Ethernet.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Will we ever be able to stream recordings over cellular on an iPhone? Androids can do it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What recordings, and which cell provider? (It's not a hardware limitation)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> What recordings, and which cell provider? (It's not a hardware limitation)


Yes it is. iOS can't stream on cell only WiFi, while Android can do both


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Yes it is. iOS can't stream on cell only WiFi, while Android can do both


Its an iOS imposed limitation on apps as far as I know. Don't know if they are afraid of getting sued by stupid users or what, but they have made a choice and app developers have chosen to just not go through the hoops to allow it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It depends also on the provider. I've streamed stuff on my iPhone via cellular. I have ATT in N. CA


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> It depends also on the provider. I've streamed stuff on my iPhone via cellular. I have ATT in N. CA


Streamed stuff recorded from your DVR using the GenieGo app? Is your iPhone jail broken?

I have Verizon. I noticed TiVo has the same issue > http://www.tivo.com/discover/service

Like prushing said I guess its an iOS issue. Oh well.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

prushing said:


> Its an iOS imposed limitation on apps as far as I know.. .


no it is not. It is a Directv imposed restriction.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

peds48 said:


> no it is not. It is a Directv imposed restriction.
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


But why would they do it to iPhone users and not Android users? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

It also makes no sense that they still haven't updated the genie go app for Android 5.0. My genie go has been useless since November.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

peds48 said:


> no it is not. It is a Directv imposed restriction.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


DTV can't meet the requirements that Apple has for streaming over cellular, those requirements can be found on online. So DTV doesn't allow it in the app because if they did then Apple would pull the app, but they would allow it if Apple didn't have the restrictions.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------

